# Oquirrh mountain turkeys.



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

A few turkeys this week.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice, as usual.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Great pics Moose!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Good Lord!!! Those are some beautiful birds, and some amazing pics as always! 

Sucks that Rio Tinto has ruined the south end of their land (Right by Butterfield Canyon) for the deer & turkey. Used to see some incredible bucks out there.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Could you send me the GPS coordinates of those toms please


----------

